# mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur



## Dr_Diablo (24. Januar 2006)

*mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur*

Folgendes Problem, ich kann nicht mehr als 2 tasten gleichzeitig drücke an der Tastatur, bei der 3. passiert nichts mehr, bzw z.b. bei NFS kurfe fahrn dann nitro an und dann lenkt er nicht mehr.

Dachte mal irgend wo mal was gelesen zu haben das man das einstellen kann, da muss man nur irgend wo in windows was verändern, aber was?


----------



## Lord_Rancor (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur*



			
				Dr_Diablo am 24.01.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Problem, ich kann nicht mehr als 2 tasten gleichzeitig drücke an der Tastatur, bei der 3. passiert nichts mehr, bzw z.b. bei NFS kurfe fahrn dann nitro an und dann lenkt er nicht mehr.
> 
> Dachte mal irgend wo mal was gelesen zu haben das man das einstellen kann, da muss man nur irgend wo in windows was verändern, aber was?



Hm  Haste mal versucht die Tastatur über USB anzuschließen? Bzw wenn du sie über USB am laufen hast, dann probier doch mal nen PS/2- Adapter  
Hatte das Problem auch mal, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie ichs gefixt habe, aber ich glaube es was so


----------



## Dr_Diablo (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur*

Das ist eine USB tastatur, und die Hängt an meinem Notebook.
Hab mal im netz gesucht, das ist Tastatur abhängig, bzw. wie die gebaut werden, kann man je nachdem andere Tastenkombis gleichzeitig drücken.

Hab jetzt einfach die Pfeil tasten zu dem NummerPad verschoben, von da hab ich keine Probleme, und ist ja eigenlcih das gleiche.


----------



## Ripcord (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur*



			
				Dr_Diablo am 24.01.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Problem, ich kann nicht mehr als 2 tasten gleichzeitig drücke an der Tastatur, bei der 3. passiert nichts mehr, bzw z.b. bei NFS kurfe fahrn dann nitro an und dann lenkt er nicht mehr.
> 
> Dachte mal irgend wo mal was gelesen zu haben das man das einstellen kann, da muss man nur irgend wo in windows was verändern, aber was?



Das selbe Problem hab ich auch bei meinem
Logitech Deluxe Keyboard(ps2).

Wenn ich die Feiltaste Oben und die Feiltaste Links drücke, dann geht's noch aber sobald ich STRG noch drücke funktioniert die Linke Feiltaste nicht mehr.

Würde mich auch freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung hatte.


----------



## Gunter (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken, Tastatur*



			
				Ripcord am 26.01.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das selbe Problem hab ich auch bei meinem
> Logitech Deluxe Keyboard(ps2).
> 
> Wenn ich die Feiltaste Oben und die Feiltaste Links drücke, dann geht's noch aber sobald ich STRG noch drücke funktioniert die Linke Feiltaste nicht mehr.
> ...


mit W-A-S-D fahren, das mach ich seit GTA3 bei jedem autorennspiel so... ^^


----------

